# LED Plant Grow Spot Light~~



## jeniferlee697 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is there anyone feel interested in LED grow spotlight for plant?
They help the plant to grow rapidly and heathfully.
I find some on tinydeal.com , but i didn't if it work well or not.
anyone have tried this before? http://www.tinydeal.com/50-led-50w-85-265v-led-plant-growth-lamp-px2cjhe-p-101181.html


----------



## LAtraffic (Nov 5, 2014)

Depends on what plant you are intending to grow under it. If you are looking to give light to a plant that requires little light, sure. If you are looking to grow a plant with high light needs that will be a waste of money for the most part. I have seen experimental gardens with LED's that generally did fairly poorly. When the LED was replaced with something more traditional, like an metal halide or high pressure sodium light, the plants did much better with out any other factors being changed.


----------

